

How to listen to your customers - using Rails and Javascript - peterejhamilton
https://gocardless.com/blog/making-something-customers-want/

======
peterejhamilton
I've had a few emails about Open sourcing the stuff we've done. We're
considering adding a few features and releasing it into the wild, I'd love to
hear what people would add?

------
PhilWest
Nice idea. I'd genuinely like to see this open sourced. I could see it
slotting into some of our efforts.

